# NOAA today?



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

anyone know what happened today at portage?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The "formal" webpage isnt complete- BUT the dobass PHOTOSITE hass been updated complete with all pics and picture of results board.
http://www.dobass.photosite.com/

Still pretty rough for Portage.

Ray Halter and Rich Snyder first place mid 14's- $6000!
John Shriver and Ed Hankins second mid 13's- $2160! (Culln' team!)
Bob and Ron Kotch third- $1320

Webpage up this week sometime. GREAT weather to run an event. HUGE thanks to my team Jonela boys (fish4five) Ken Begue, Joe Engler, Chris Minick- rocked it out complete with some kidR and Public Enemy!!! lateral Line the lado team has some competition from these guys! Thanks to the lado fellas too- Omar Adrias, Brian Huter, Todd Johnson, Dave Bayus- everything FLAWLESS thus far.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

low weightes for portage for this time of the year...wow. congrats to the winners!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Morning bite was hot we were cullin fish by 8:30; just couldnt get any big ones. Biggest one went 2-15. We were the last flight in and with 8lb 10 oz. seen we werent in the top 6 so didnt weigh fish in. Released the fish in south turkeyfoot; didnt want the shore fishermen too catch them


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lol Gooday  

I stand corrected on winning weight- just looked at the board- Halter Snyder had mid SIXTEEN's in weight- ooops- either way - they blew the field out!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

chatterbait bait again?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

had an awesome practice with over 14lbs not real sure where they went come tournament day


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> had an awesome practice with over 14lbs not real sure where they went come tournament day


If I had a nickel....  


Just bustin your chops a little!

Fish we found in practice pretty much held up. Partner had 14 to 15lb. on Tuesday and I had 12 to 13 on Thursday. The passage of the front Sunday really slowed them down which kinda surprised us. We stuck with it though, we knew they did'nt pack up and move and we were able to grind out one of those awesome NOAA paydays (Thanks Nip!).


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Not a chatterbait...but a Gambler "swim blade", similar, more action- Rodmakers has 3 dozen Chatterbaits as of today- no Gamblers- go figure! 

I couldnt believe all my fish left too! Procraft you musta stuck em all up there lolololol My partner caught 2- I had a gill run I think!!! I LOVE Portage  

How about a steak dinner Culln'!??? lolol Good job all- 

onto the next round of Xseries-NOAA and Lakes- Mosq-Mosq-WBranch.... now I'ma little excited!!!!

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> onto the next round of Xseries-NOAA and Lakes- Mosq-Mosq-WBranch.... now I'ma little excited!!!!
> 
> Nip


You better pray for rain!!! Unless them basses have developed lungs and live in dirt at the base of a bone dry willow bush some of us may be hurt'in!  

I drove by Berlin today and it ain't that low in freak'in August for Heaven's sake!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

no fear baby- no rain- less flippers- stay skinny-easier to pick em out- theyll relate to stones on shore! lolol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heck we would only stick one fish off a spot and leave. Guess that was one to many lol 
I really do like portage, thought we had a pretty good chance--gonna try to battle back in the open up there this saturday. 

stay strong at squito nip, live and die by the jig water or no water!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I HAVE A DAY OFF TOMORROW!!! AND... I have no webwork!!! and I have a conference in cowtown for the two days after that- meaning I get to fish tomorrow and not really work thurs and fri!!!! Anyone else attending the Ohio Juvenile Sex Offenders summit??? I hope not! Anyhow..here's NOAA Portage~
Enjoy

http://www.dobass.com/NOAAPORT41506/PORT.html

Nip


----------

